# Looking For A Chronograph



## Itsawindup (May 20, 2009)

As a rule I don't wear quartz watches, but in a few week's time I shall be undertaking a rather long stroll along the entire length of the Pennine Way, and am looking for a chrono that can record minutes and hours (say up to 12 hours or more)

Most of the quartz chronos I have been looking at count fractions of seconds, seconds and up to 30 minutes or 60 minutes maximum. Is this going to be the case with all quartz chronos or are there some that can record longer periods of time?

Can anybody enlighten me please.

BTW I don't want to spend a fortune.


----------



## johnboy24 (Feb 24, 2008)

Why not use something like a Seiko automatic. I can't remember which models, but several automatic chrono's have a twelve hour display.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Itsawindup said:


> As a rule I don't wear quartz watches, but in a few week's time I shall be undertaking a rather long stroll along the entire length of the Pennine Way, and am looking for a chrono that can record minutes and hours (say up to 12 hours or more)
> 
> Most of the quartz chronos I have been looking at count fractions of seconds, seconds and up to 30 minutes or 60 minutes maximum. Is this going to be the case with all quartz chronos or are there some that can record longer periods of time?
> 
> ...


Why don't you buy a Timex Ironman or something like that. They have (it seems) innumerable counters. I use one when I walk and I can't tell you how high it goes, but more than an hour. Cost should be $79 or something like that. They were on the onesaleaday website the other day for $14.99, but unless you live in the USA (which I don't) you can't buy one from them. Yes, they're not attractive, but do a great job on stuff like that. My wife uses one too, for running intervals - you can set various lengths for various intervals.


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

I've got to be careful here as i wouldn't want to step on Roy's toes. If you google Simon Carter and

check out the sale section of his website, there's a chronograph there that might well fit the bill. As a bonus

it's half price. HTH.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy has this which would seem to fit your needs...

*Hanowa - Swiss Military "Pathfinder" Chronograph - 6-4129.04.007*










Case: 43mm All stainless steel with screw on back. 100M mineral glass. Swiss precision quartz movement. Functions: Tachymeter, small second, accumulated timing, intermediate timing, date, Centre stop second (1/1 sec), 12 hour counter, 30 minute counter. Battery-life: 48 months.

Luminous index on dial for easy night reading. Luminous hands for easy night reading.

Genuine leather strap.

Brand new in box with two years manufacturers warranty.

Was Â£199.



Price: Â£129.00

See 3rd one down HERE :rltb:


----------



## Itsawindup (May 20, 2009)

Thanks for the input and suggestions, and the "Pathfinder" does look very nice....although with my sense of direction the name could be somewhat ironic. However, I managed to get myself this one










Found on ebay, only weeks old, never used much. RRP Â£175, mine for Â£80, and it counts up to 12 hours. The fabric strap is very appropriate for outdoor trekking.

Sorted.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Seems ok to me - now, next thing is - do you reckon *YOU* can last 12 hours on the day? :grin:


----------



## Itsawindup (May 20, 2009)

Well, I have been training 3 times a week....getting up at 1.30 am....driving 100 miles to Derbyshire, walking up some very spitefull hills for about 6 hours, then driving back. All this with a fully-laden backpack.

They say that walking the Pennine Way is 25% determination............25% perspiration.....and 50% sheer insanity.

I think most of the 17 days that I am taking to complete the 280 mile stroll will involve walking for up to 8 or ten hours a day, and the last stage is a gruelling 28 miles.........

That might take a tad more than 12 hours!


----------

